# Getting LISa to run on KDE

## Bogie

OK, obviously I am a newbie to Linux, I am still patting myself on the back for actually managing to get this far  :Smile: 

Now on to the serious question.  I am trying to get LISa running on KDE.  I configured it and set it in the startup script.  When I boot up and watch all the stuff, it says starting lisa and reports OK, but in KDE when I try and access the network it says that lisa is not running.  

When i go to the console to try and start lisa it says it could not create raw socket, root privileges are required.  When I log in as root, it says lisa doesn't exist.  

I am confused.  What do I need to do to get this thing started?

----------

## Bogie

Nobody has any ideas?  I've searched the forums, but I can't seem to find any posts that help much.

----------

## iancognito85

hi there

first of all, in root, emerge lisa

```
emerge lisa
```

if i am not mistaken, that should then... well... emerge lisa.

are you trying to browse windows networks in linux?

offie

----------

## Bogie

I already did the emerge. 

And yes, I am trying to get to some windows shares via Linux.  If there is a better way to do it, I am open to suggestions, I'd like to listen to my mp3's again.  

Alternatively, I am not so tied down to my Windows file server that I couldn't convert that to Linux, but is Linux capable of reading NTFS formatted drives?

----------

## jasper_ferrer

you would have to configure lisa first. in kde, go to control center, then go to local network browsing under the internet and network category.

then under the lisa daemon tab enter the appropriate ip addresses. you may want to put a default user name and password under the windows shares tab.

after that try to restart lisa:

# /etc/init.d/lisa restart

if that don't work, reboot.

hope this helps

----------

## Bogie

Thank you, but it didn't work.  No matter what I did, KDE reported that lisa was not running, even though it was in the process list.

I just installed Samba and was then able to connect to windows shared drives and mount them to linux as well.

----------

## jasper_ferrer

you have lisa added to the default runlevel but since there is no configuration file (/etc/lisarc) it quits. but the rc-scripts reports that it is running.  you can verify lisa is running with the command "ps ax | grep lisa", here is what the output should look like:

```

1420 ?        S      0:00 /usr/kde/3.1/bin/lisa

1822 pts/0    S      0:00 grep lisa

```

if it doesnt say something like the first line, then lisa is not running. make sure you have created the config file by going to the kde control center then do a "/etc/init.d/lisa zap" then "/etc/init.d/lisa start". or you can try it manually, just type lisa. here is what the output should look like:

```

This is the LAN Information Server LISa 0.2.3

It is free software according the GNU General Public License

Copyright (c) 2000-2003 by Alexander Neundorf

email: neundorf@kde.org

running on port 7741

Have fun ! :-)

```

if you see this then start lisa using the the init.d script or reboot. if you dont have the configuration it would say something like "configfile not found".

good luck!

----------

## kzan

this may sound stupid, but I fixed this problem by simply su'ing to root, cd'ing into /etc/ and running 'touch lisarc'.

I then ran the lisa configuration tool in kcontrol and restarted lisa....everything worked.

hope this helps someone.

----------

## Mayhem

It helped me. Thanx

----------

## bjucke

Trying to get lisa to work. I read this post and have done all of the suggestions. Here's a copy of my console:

JBVAS-PC203 etc # ps ax | grep lisa

 6462 ?        S      0:00 /usr/kde/3.3/bin/lisa

 7333 pts/3    S      0:00 grep lisa

JBVAS-PC203 etc # lisa

NetManager::prepare: bind (TCP) failed, errno: 98

JBVAS-PC203 etc # /etc/init.d/lisa zap

 * Manually resetting lisa to stopped state.

JBVAS-PC203 etc # /etc/init.d/lisa start

 * Starting lisa...

 * Failed to start lisa                                                                             [ !! ]

JBVAS-PC203 etc # lisa

NetManager::prepare: bind (TCP) failed, errno: 98

JBVAS-PC203 etc # touch lisarc

JBVAS-PC203 etc # nano -w lisarc

JBVAS-PC203 etc # /etc/init.d/lisa start

 * Starting lisa...

 * Failed to start lisa                                                                             [ !! ]

JBVAS-PC203 etc # lisa

NetManager::prepare: bind (TCP) failed, errno: 98

JBVAS-PC203 etc #         

I've reached a dead end as a noob. Could someone please help me out here.

----------

## jcksnps4

This is somewhat off the topic of getting it running, but I get an error message when I try to browse my Windows share saying:

```

Could not start process:  Unable to create io-slave. The protocol smb couldn't be found.  

```

I have samba running and working (as far as I can tell --noob though).  

My ps output is a little different though. 

```
 

1359 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/kde/3.3/bin/lisa

2696 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep lisa

```

I'm able to browse with smbclient to and from both windows and linux. I configured LISa. What is there left to check?

----------

## insaan

Hi,

when I emerge lisa, I get the message:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "lisa"  

and 

#emerge lisa -s

I get [application found; 0]

How can I emerge lisa now?

thanks

----------

## Bob P

"emerge -S lisa" should result in 6 packages.  if you're not getting them, maybe you should update your portage tree: "emerge --sync".

interestingly, "emerge lisa -p" shows no ebuilds.  it doesn't look like lisa is in portage.  you might want to post this question in Portage & Programming.

----------

## jcksnps4

```
USE="samba" emerge kdebase
```

This worked for me and my error.

Thanks.

----------

## Kerjo

I'm having the same problem as bjucke.

----------

## bjucke

Trying to fault trace I checked if lisa and samba were running, and they are, but trying to mount a windows share through samba I get this error message:

cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.

7204: protocol negotiation failed

SMB connection failed

Is this the server telling me that samba connections are disabled on the server, or what?

Please help me understand this.

Best Regards

----------

